# En-El4a Life: Your # of Shots



## iflynething (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting an average of 1242.428571 per charge. This is between 8,697 pictures taken.

One battery is "0" on life and one reads "1"

How many shot are you getting and how are you using the camrea?

I'm surprise I'm not getting even over 1,500, not even close to the 2,000 claimed by Nikon.

I have everything set at minimum for when to cut off: LCD off by 5 sec, meter off by 3 sec. I normally don't view my photos. All lenses are AF-S.

What are you getting?

~Michael~


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeez, spend your time worrying about stuff that actually matters. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you re-conditioned/re-calibrated the battery yet? You might try that.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow. You really count how many times you charge your battery? 



Derrel said:


> Have you re-conditioned/re-calibrated the battery yet? You might try that.


How does one do this?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Nikon pro cameras have a recalibration button on them; you press the button, and the charger "reconditions" and re-calibrates the battery; newer Nikon cameras use what some people refer to as smart batteries, which newer Nikon cameras can "read". The life stage of the battery within its expected life expectancy, its frame count and percentage of remaining charge, and the need (or lack of need) for recalibration are all displayed on the camera under the BATTERY INFO command's info field. Lithium ion batteries like Nikon uses are far more advanced than the nickel metal hydride batteries some other makers have used or are still using.

I used to shoot lengthy sports assignments and used to keep track of my D2x's battery capabilities; typically I would get 700 to 800 frames in RAW+ JPEG with around 53 percent battery remaining listed, and could usually shoot two, 700-frame events in two days on one charge. That was with minimal chimping.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Derrel


----------



## iflynething (Oct 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> Jeez, spend your time worrying about stuff that actually matters. :lmao:




Ahhh, I have alot of time on my hands. I just like to keep track of things! 



Derrel said:


> Have you re-conditioned/re-calibrated the battery yet? You might try that.



There is one calibrating right now. I have done it before, but didn't really notice a difference. 



Derrel said:


> Nikon pro cameras have a recalibration button on them; you press the button, and the charger "reconditions" and re-calibrates the battery; newer Nikon cameras use what some people refer to as smart batteries, which newer Nikon cameras can "read". The life stage of the battery within its expected life expectancy, its frame count and percentage of remaining charge, and the need (or lack of need) for recalibration are all displayed on the camera under the BATTERY INFO command's info field. Lithium ion batteries like Nikon uses are far more advanced than the nickel metal hydride batteries some other makers have used or are still using.
> 
> I used to shoot lengthy sports assignments and used to keep track of my D2x's battery capabilities; typically I would get 700 to 800 frames in RAW+ JPEG with around 53 percent battery remaining listed, and could usually shoot two, 700-frame events in two days on one charge. That was with minimal chimping.



That's how I keep track. Like I said, I just like to keep track of things. You can find out alot of things by keeping track of it.

~Michael~


----------



## dinodan (Oct 9, 2010)

iflynething said:


> I'm getting an average of 1242.428571 per charge.


 
Could you please be a bit more precise?


----------

